# michigan



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

looking forward to taking a few days off and heading to michigan to look around this year, anyone ever do this before? have a county/region they would recommend or am i on my own?


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Theres a few people on here that go to Mich.Im sure they could give you regions.


----------

